# Drop checker stays blue



## Achilles1 (23 Dec 2014)

Hey all,

I'm dosing approx 1 bps in my 190 Litres aquarium, but my drop checker keeps a deep blue color (=too little Co2). The bubles are entering in the bubble counter (which is at the side of the aquarium) at 1 bps. Next the hose goes to the glass diffusor but the bubbles pass through this very slowly and I think the amount of tiny bubbles coming out of the ceramic plate is not what is should be. So I have the feeling that somewhere between the bubble counter and the ceramic plate something goes wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## Henry (23 Dec 2014)

Why not just increase the rate of CO2 injection? There's no magic number of bps for any tank.


----------



## Edvet (23 Dec 2014)

Ceramic plates need some pressure to work correct.
Blue drop checker means little CO2 (depending on what indicator and fluid you use)
You can gradually increase the bps, keep an eye on the fish, till it changes colour. (2 bps a few days, then 3 bps etc etc)


----------



## Julian (23 Dec 2014)

If you're confident there are no leaks, it sounds like you need to up the pressure as it's not enough to get through the disk, try 2 bps.


----------



## Achilles1 (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I will try more bps. Is it absolutely necessary for the diffusor to hang horizontally? Mine is slightly skew because the  fit with the suction cup is not very tight (hard to explain in English) 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (23 Dec 2014)

Shouldn't make a big difference


----------



## deskpro (24 Dec 2014)

Might also be worth switching to a inline unit, I had trouble getting the bps right until I switched, now only runs at 1-2 bps on a similar size tank and got lime green on the indicator.


----------



## Achilles1 (28 Jan 2015)

Do you have an example of an inline unit? I don't really understand what to look for in Dutch shops.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (28 Jan 2015)

>One of these<


----------



## Edvet (28 Jan 2015)

Aquarium planten online sells those


----------



## jsiegmund (7 Feb 2015)

Indeed, so this one for example.


----------

